# Best 32” HDTV to use as a pc monitor



## LIU_ZOMG

i think the bravia will really suit your needs. But i am kinda biased towards sony lol -_-

But i went to my friends place whos got a 50" bravia and its really really smooth.

I havent really tried hookign my rig up to my sharp 32" fullhd tv, but i did so with my laptop and i played some need for speed









Unfortunately the gfx in my laptop didn't support its resolution so it was pretty fuzzy.
I'm sure the 5870 will be able to. Just get a hdmi cable and hook it up.


----------



## victord66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG* 
i think the bravia will really suit your needs. But i am kinda biased towards sony lol -_-

But i went to my friends place whos got a 50" bravia and its really really smooth.

I havent really tried hookign my rig up to my sharp 32" fullhd tv, but i did so with my laptop and i played some need for speed









Unfortunately the gfx in my laptop didn't support its resolution so it was pretty fuzzy.
I'm sure the 5870 will be able to. Just get a hdmi cable and hook it up.

Thanks very much for your input. Before I plunk down $800 though I would really like to either see it with my configuration, or hear from someone who is using a similar monitor for watching video off of their pc. As I mentioned above, if it doesn't give me any better video reproduction, then there's no point in the upgrade


----------



## Hydraulic

When i go over to a buddy of mines house i run my desktop into a panasonic 50inch plasma hdtv and everything is beautiful. At my place i run my desktop to our 40 inch sony bravia occasionally and i have had no issues at all when it comes to 'action packed' scenes or intense gameplay. WoW would come through at around 150fps smooth as butter, and tf2 is all smooth as well. With that being said, like a previous post, i am biased toward sony only because i have had nothing but great experiences with their products.


----------



## Rayzer76

Here's the deal. If you buy a hdtv(any size) and you use hdmi, best reso you'll get is 1920x1080p. If you bought a 30" monitor(hdmi), you can get up to (or more) 2560 x 1600. More reso, better, clearer picture.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I tried a 32" Sony Bravia, and it wouldn't work right at 1080p








And so went back to my 22"


----------



## victord66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayzer76* 
Here's the deal. If you buy a hdtv(any size) and you use hdmi, best reso you'll get is 1920x1080p. If you bought a 30" monitor(hdmi), you can get up to (or more) 2560 x 1600. More reso, better, clearer picture.

Thanks, I understand that and would certainly purchase a 32" monitor if someone could recommend a good one. When I looked, I couldn't seem to find any 32" monitors which was why I started considering an HDTV. But once again keep in mind I will be using it mainly to watch video from my pc.


----------



## Rayzer76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
I tried a 32" Sony Bravia, and it wouldn't work right at 1080p








And so went back to my 22"









Which video card were you using and @ what resolution? On my hdtv(50"panasonic) which is my htpc, i set the screen reso at 1280x720. It just looks better and leaves the desktop at a size i can see from a distance. I run the media center itself in 1080p. I did have to resize the desktop to fit the screen. Nvidia still claims the hdtv resize issue is related to the tv overscan, but if i use older drivers from nvidia, there's no overscan.


----------



## Rayzer76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *victord66* 
Thanks, I understand that and would certainly purchase a 32" monitor if someone could recommend a good one. When I looked, I couldn't seem to find any 32" monitors which was why I started considering an HDTV. But once again keep in mind I will be using it mainly to watch video from my pc.

Well, i have a 32" lcd visio thats only 720p and is awesome for gaming and movies. For a new brand(a few years now) i think it's great. Now their 32" is 1080p and i believe it's still under 5 bills.


----------



## victord66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayzer76* 
Here's the deal. If you buy a hdtv(any size) and you use hdmi, best reso you'll get is 1920x1080p. If you bought a 30" monitor(hdmi), you can get up to (or more) 2560 x 1600. More reso, better, clearer picture.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayzer76* 
Well, i have a 32" lcd visio thats only 720p and is awesome for gaming and movies. For a new brand(a few years now) i think it's great. Now their 32" is 1080p and i believe it's still under 5 bills.

So Rayzer76, cost aside, what would you suggest for my situation (watching movies from my pc)? Which will I be happier with - performance wize, the 32â€ Bravia or a 32â€ monitor (if there is such a thing)?


----------



## pvp309rcp

I know for my Sharp Aquos that there is a view setting called "Dot by Dot" which eliminates overscan problems. I'd get a 120Hz HDTV for watching Blu-ray but I'm not really sure if a PC would actually take advantage of the 120Hz refresh rate.

Here's a link that a found for some 32" - 37" Sharp HDTVs...the LC32LE700UN seems like your best bet for 1080p and 120Hz however I'm not sure if the price might be nice to your wallet. I'd honestly get that HDTV if I could get rid of mine but only if it's a 37"-40" size with a reasonable price.

http://www.sharp.ca/products/index.asp?cat=30&ss=15&fs=


----------



## Rayzer76

For movies, the HDTV i think is fine. You didnt fill out your sig, so i dont know which gpu you'll be using. With Nvidia, i assume you'll have to resize the desktop. I think Ati has an over/underscan feature in there control panel, but i'm unsure.

Now, that TV is "supposed" to be 120 hz, which is sweet, but i'd research it and maybe even shoot them an email and find out if it's a true 120 or the upscale marketing scheme. I have yet to tool around with a monitor or tv that is 120....


----------



## Rayzer76

this is to give you an idea. If i moved my 32" to my desk, i would have a desk anymore. Def not dual monitors, lol... My point is, don't discard your monitor, just buy a long dvi to hdmi cable and clone the desktop to the tv.

Edit: yes, it's a mess right now, and yes, that's a Picasso painting copy..... lol


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *victord66*


So Rayzer76, cost aside, what would you suggest for my situation (watching movies from my pc)? Which will I be happier with - performance wize, the 32â€ Bravia or a 32â€ monitor (if there is such a thing)?


No such thing as a 32" monitor but there are 30" monitors.

Cheapest 32" LCD on the Egg: $350 (brand new, not refurbed)
Cheapest 30" monitor on the Egg: $1,230

Not exactly the same price range....


----------



## DannyM

I have a Samsung LN32A550. It sits on my desk an arms reach in front of me. I use it as my gaming/pc monitor and to watch HDTV. 1080P with 5ms response time. looks great! I'd go with Samsung or Sony 32in XBR9 model. If you want to save some money on the sony maybe the KDL-32S5100 model. I wouldnt go below the 550 model on the Samsungs.

Sitting as close as I do (about 3 feet) 1080P was a must. You can see the dots or pixels on a 32in 720p at this distance.


----------



## Rayzer76

There are 32" monitors, but they don't have great specs like the 30"'ers do. To me, cost is always the determining factor. I no longer buy whatever product just came out. I wait for the price drop. I always buy the mid to high end product, but never the most expensive on the shelf and never when it first hits store shelves. Technology gets released to the public in a fashion that keeps people wanting the next thing. Like the nvidia fermi. It'll get released, everybody will scramble to get one, then in six months, they'll release the Super Fermi or some crap like that, and everybody will try to sell off they're original fermi to get the super fermi.

LOL, did i get off topic? Sorry...

Edit: WOoT! 400th post!


----------



## Rayzer76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I have a Samsung LN32A550. It sits on my desk an arms reach in front of me. I use it as my gaming/pc monitor and to watch HDTV. 1080P with 5ms response time. looks great! I'd go with Samsung or Sony 32in XBR9 model. If you want to save some money on the sony maybe the KDL-32S5100 model. I wouldnt go below the 550 model on the Samsungs.

Sitting as close as I do (about 3 feet) 1080P was a must. You can see the dots or pixels on a 32in 720p at this distance.


Agreed. I would consider 720p low-end now a days.


----------



## victord66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


I know for my Sharp Aquos that there is a view setting called "Dot by Dot" which eliminates overscan problems. I'd get a 120Hz HDTV for watching Blu-ray but I'm not really sure if a PC would actually take advantage of the 120Hz refresh rate.

Here's a link that a found for some 32" - 37" Sharp HDTVs...the LC32LE700UN seems like your best bet for 1080p and 120Hz however I'm not sure if the price might be nice to your wallet. I'd honestly get that HDTV if I could get rid of mine but only if it's a 37"-40" size with a reasonable price.

http://www.sharp.ca/products/index.asp?cat=30&ss=15&fs=


Thanks. The Sharp looks good, but from the specs the response time for the 32" is only 6ms. Isn't that considered slow for gaming or watching movies?


----------



## Rayzer76

That is a question i do not have an answer to. I'm working with 5ms...

Do us a favor though, fill out your system sig. This way we know exactly what you're working with. You've been here 5 years and no one spanked you for that, lol....


----------



## victord66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I have a Samsung LN32A550. It sits on my desk an arms reach in front of me. I use it as my gaming/pc monitor and to watch HDTV. 1080P with 5ms response time. looks great! I'd go with Samsung or Sony 32in XBR9 model. If you want to save some money on the sony maybe the KDL-32S5100 model. I wouldnt go below the 550 model on the Samsungs.

Sitting as close as I do (about 3 feet) 1080P was a must. You can see the dots or pixels on a 32in 720p at this distance.


This looks a bit better than the Sharp. 5ms refresh rate as opposed to 6ms. Looking further at the specs they quote as input on the back HDMI as well as PC input (D-sub). Forgive my ignorance, but what's (D-Sub)?. Would I not be connecting it to my video card with HDMI?


----------



## Rayzer76

d-sub for pc is a vga connection. For best visual quality, use hdmi. Most lcd's have a vga resolution of 1366x768 as apposed to the same tv on hdmi can produce 1920x1080


----------



## victord66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


That is a question i do not have an answer to. I'm working with 5ms...

Do us a favor though, fill out your system sig. This way we know exactly what you're working with. You've been here 5 years and no one spanked you for that, lol....


LOL, I joined 5 years ago yes, but this is only the second time I've used the site. I'm not really a techie or what you'd call an overclocker but I felt I could post here and get some good advise as you guys seem to know your stuff.

I'm in the process of upgrading my pc. I'm running Win7 and have just installed a SAPPHIRE HD5870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Game Edition card and have 3gb of RAM with an Intel 82945G Express Chipset and a Samsung 24â€ 244T monitor. Will be upgrading the processor/motherboard later this year. Sorry for leaving this off earlier.


----------



## Rayzer76

It's all good. I'm a techie and not much of an overclocker. I have a separate bios profile for my overclock, which is awesome and stable, but just unnecessary for writing in forums. I really only use it for the gaming....

So go fill out that sig, ask all the questions you want on here, and maybe, just maybe, I'll break that REP cherry for ya....


----------



## Egg-n

I have an LG (I think it's the LH series?) and from what I read at the time I bought it (about 6 months ago) it has the highest quality panel, as well as the best input lag timing of any LCD TV, but again that was half a year ago. I got mine for around 600, but I know it's less than that now.


----------



## Rayzer76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Egg-n*


I have an LG (I think it's the LH series?) and from what I read at the time I bought it (about 6 months ago) it has the highest quality panel, as well as the best input lag timing of any LCD TV, but again that was half a year ago. I got mine for around 600, but I know it's less than that now.


got a full model number?


----------



## victord66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Egg-n* 
I have an LG (I think it's the LH series?) and from what I read at the time I bought it (about 6 months ago) it has the highest quality panel, as well as the best input lag timing of any LCD TV, but again that was half a year ago. I got mine for around 600, but I know it's less than that now.

Yes, I'd be interested in this LG if you have a model number or link.

Right now though I'm looking at both the Sony KDL32XBR9 versus the Samsung LN32A550. Both are similar except the Sony supports 120Hz (not sure if that would be applicable using HDMI from pc) but it does not list the refresh rate. I've emailed them but have not heard back. The Samsung has a 5ms refresh but does not support 120Hz.


----------



## Rayzer76

you will benefit the 120 on hdmi/pc. 120hz IS the refresh rate, 5ms is the screen response time....


----------



## victord66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


you will benefit the 120 on hdmi/pc. 120hz IS the refresh rate, 5ms is the screen response time....


Now I'm really confused. I've been told elsewhere that the refresh rate (ie.60hz,120hz,240hz) is not important but the response time is, especially for high action video. I need to get this clarified before I can proceed and before I can fairly compare product.


----------



## Rayzer76

Lemme put it like this. The Refresh Rate is how many frames per second you're going to achieve. I've never seen a 2ms tv or monitor in action so i can't say how much of a difference there is between 2ms and 5ms. Actually, I've never seen a 120 in action either, but refresh rate always equals frames per second. Ever play a pc game without the vertical sync on? See the screen tears in the center when you move quickly? That is your graphics card sending more fps to the monitor that what the monitor is rated for. Vertical Sync locks the card to only give what the monitor is rated for. SO, If you have a 120hz monitor/ tv/ etc, then you produce 120fps, perfectly.

(he breaths)lol


----------



## victord66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


Lemme put it like this. The Refresh Rate is how many frames per second you're going to achieve. I've never seen a 2ms tv or monitor in action so i can't say how much of a difference there is between 2ms and 5ms. Actually, I've never seen a 120 in action either, but refresh rate always equals frames per second. Ever play a pc game without the vertical sync on? See the screen tears in the center when you move quickly? That is your graphics card sending more fps to the monitor that what the monitor is rated for. Vertical Sync locks the card to only give what the monitor is rated for. SO, If you have a 120hz monitor/ tv/ etc, then you produce 120fps, perfectly.

(he breaths)lol


Thanks for the info. So in essence, what you are saying is that you would pick the Sony over the Samsung because it supports 120hz? Now another thing I need to determine is if the TV will supply 120hz when using the pc connected with hdmi. The manual on page 17 is not clear on this point. Chart attached


----------



## victord66

Further to my last post, in the manual for the Sony it says "Adjust Phase to eliminate horizontal lines of the picture when the TV receives an input signal from the connected PC". Firstly, what does this mean? Secondly is the Phase adjusted from the pc or the TV?


----------



## Rayzer76

When "they" talk about the tv being connected to a pc, i believe they are assuming you are connecting with the vga d sub. You'll be connecting via hdmi correct? I would disregard that statement in the manual. It won't pertain to you....


----------



## victord66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


When "they" talk about the tv being connected to a pc, i believe they are assuming you are connecting with the vga d sub. You'll be connecting via hdmi correct? I would disregard that statement in the manual. It won't pertain to you....


Thanks, that makes sense although I'm still not clear as to whether the TV will show 120hz. when connected to the pc via hdmi? Have a look at that part in the manual that I've posted and let me know what you think.


----------



## Rayzer76

I don't see the manual. I'm gonna say, i pretty sure you shouldn't have a prob with 120 via hdmi. Like i said, it's the vga dsub thats different and lower reso. Post the link to the manual.


----------



## victord66

One of my previous posts has an image of that part of page 17 in question, but here it is again. Thanks.


----------



## Rayzer76

sorry it took so long to respond, i was out on a call. Ok, this is what i mean. It may be listed as 120hz, but it ain't, lol. The specs right there say this a 60hz tv. The tv may have some extra picture scan ability or something along that effect but in essence, it just ain't a true 120. Lemme look around for one that is a true 120 and i'll post back soon.


----------



## Rayzer76

http://www.docs.sony.com/release/V51...erencebook.pdf

this is the manual for kdl-32xbr9. I searched the document and the only place where 120 came up is in the supply voltage. It's a 60hz tv(60fps).


----------



## Rayzer76

http://gizmodo.com/233642/guide-to-1...t-magic-number

some good stuff here too.


----------



## NITRO1250

Samsung LN32B650 (sig rig).

You have to play around with the settings, but if you get the TV set, PM me and I'll send you my menu settings as a ballpark that worked for me.

Worth every penny!


----------



## Rayzer76

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDTV_blur

If you skim down to where it says 100+, and read that info under there, you should get some great info.


----------



## Rayzer76

Damn nice tv.... very expensive.....


----------



## NITRO1250

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


Damn nice tv.... very expensive.....


Like I said, worth every penny. I have it as my primary monitor for my PC. Looks just as good as my old Syncmaster T220 which I sold to my brother. I tweaked it so the colors and everything are like 99% the same.


----------



## Rayzer76

Kinda funny, about 10 years ago i bought a samsung 21.3" 4:3 lcd monitor from bestbuy for 1300. It's still being used by a family member. Today, if i had that 1300, i'd go on a vacation, ALONE! lol


----------



## NITRO1250

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


Kinda funny, about 10 years ago i bought a samsung 21.3" 4:3 lcd monitor from bestbuy for 1300. It's still being used by a family member. Today, if i had that 1300, i'd go on a vacation, ALONE! lol


Yeah, I know what you mean. But I do graphic arts and I need something large and spread out for that and 16:9 video editing when I need to. It serves its purpose very well. Plus I have multiple inputs which is great for other attachments as necessary. Kind of a multi-purpose monitor.


----------



## Rayzer76

I just ordered another vertex 60gb today and with it, this time i remember i needed another dvi to hdmi. Ever since this thread started i kept saying to myself, I need to be able to use my 32 on the otherside of the room for playing blu ray rips. I had a 10'dvi to hdmi cable, but had to use it for my media center in another room.


----------



## NITRO1250

Ooops, we seem to be hijacking this person's thread for our conversation.

@OP

Check out the tv listing I gave you and see if you'd like it. I totally love mine and I wouldn't switch back.


----------



## victord66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NITRO1250* 
Samsung LN32B650 (sig rig).

You have to play around with the settings, but if you get the TV set, PM me and I'll send you my menu settings as a ballpark that worked for me.

Worth every penny!

Thanks Nitro. The set looks great but just to clarify, is it true 120hz? I mean when you're in pc mode and go to your monitor-screen refresh rate, it actually shows 120hz?

As you've seen from my previous posts I want to get the best video reproduction. I have mostly avi files and use mpc-hc. I don't mind spending up to $1500 but just want to make sure I have a monitor I'll be happy with.


----------



## victord66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayzer76* 
http://gizmodo.com/233642/guide-to-1...t-magic-number

some good stuff here too.

Thanks Rayzer, this is great, but it leads me to think that maybe I should be waiting till these new monitors are readily available in a 32" size? no? How long do you think that'll be?


----------



## victord66

Have a look at this forum guys.

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1406270

It's right turned me off buying a 32" HDTV to use as a pc monitor. You can't get 120hz so why bother? Maybe I'll either try to find a 32" monitor or wait 6 months for the HDTV's to improve.


----------



## Rayzer76

I gotcha man. Why not get a 32"visio lcd (which are around 400) and just do a dual monitor setup? You can switch back and forth when you want to watch movies?


----------



## NITRO1250

To clarify, it isn't "true" 120hz, but there is a mode in the TV for "smooth" which basically really smooths out any fast motion or anything going on in a movie or game. Basically, it is surreal and you will have to see it to believe it!

Movies and game will be so smooth!

Worth every penny for the TV. If you wanna go higher, the samsung 7 series are 240hz (yes, not "true" 240hz, but you get the idea).


----------



## victord66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


I gotcha man. Why not get a 32"visio lcd (which are around 400) and just do a dual monitor setup? You can switch back and forth when you want to watch movies?


The main reason is space. I only have room in my cabinet for one monitor, so it's all or nothing.








Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## victord66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NITRO1250*


To clarify, it isn't "true" 120hz, but there is a mode in the TV for "smooth" which basically really smooths out any fast motion or anything going on in a movie or game. Basically, it is surreal and you will have to see it to believe it!

Movies and game will be so smooth!

Worth every penny for the TV. If you wanna go higher, the samsung 7 series are 240hz (yes, not "true" 240hz, but you get the idea).


Thanks. Yes movies and games might be "smooth" (don't game though) but I'll be doing lots of pc stuff as well, like spreadsheets, etc. From other forums viewing text on HDTV's is not good. Since I only have room for one monitor this is beginning to seem like not a good option. ????


----------



## NITRO1250

Games are smooth also, but really, you get the best "smooth"ness from movement over a static background.

An example of this for a test would be to watch a 1080p copy of the Public Enemies movie trailer (from Apple or wherever). Various scenes easily depict this.


----------



## Rayzer76

ok, so 30" monitor, higher than 1920x1080p reso, if it'll do 120, then we take it, if it's only 60, it'll still do. Thats where we're at now? I better get invited for dinner on burrito night, lol.


----------



## NITRO1250

In all honesty, I would seriously go for 120hz. You would have to see it to believe it.

Oh, I should mention one thing in reference to games. When you pan your mouse left to right, you see pixel studdering and what not in 60hz. It is more smooth with 120hz. So, if anything, your gaming experience will improve.


----------



## victord66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NITRO1250* 
In all honesty, I would seriously go for 120hz. You would have to see it to believe it.

Oh, I should mention one thing in reference to games. When you pan your mouse left to right, you see pixel studdering and what not in 60hz. It is more smooth with 120hz. So, if anything, your gaming experience will improve.

Thanks again Nitro, but I think we've determined that these HDTV's only give 120hz when using the TV tuner, not when using the hdmi input from a pc, so this is my concern. I'll only be using it as a pc monitor. Most experts agree that 120hz is the 'magic' number for watching films since they're produced with 24fps rate which is a multiple of 120. So unless someone can show me an HDTV hooked up to my pc with incredible performance then I'm back to square one - either looking for a dedicated 32" 120 hz monitor or waiting till the HDTV's have better pc support.

Just had a thought. I have a Curcuit City right below me in the concourse. Maybe I should drag my pc down and ask it they'll hook it up to one of there HDTV's ???


----------



## NITRO1250

You could do that, but I'm giving the facts and that it really works.

I've tested it just to be sure. There is a "demo" mode where it splits the screen and there is a night/day difference!

Ultimately it is up to you, but I'm just saying that this particular TV via DVI-HDMI works great as a PC monitor, movie player, etc. Still to this day after owning it since May of 2009, I keep saying "wow" when I watch stuff as it is soooo smooth.


----------



## victord66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NITRO1250* 
You could do that, but I'm giving the facts and that it really works.

I've tested it just to be sure. There is a "demo" mode where it splits the screen and there is a night/day difference!

Ultimately it is up to you, but I'm just saying that this particular TV via DVI-HDMI works great as a PC monitor, movie player, etc. Still to this day after owning it since May of 2009, I keep saying "wow" when I watch stuff as it is soooo smooth.

Thanks again, and don't get me wrong - I'm not doubting you. I will seriously consider it and if I do go for it, you mentioned an offer to advise on the settings?


----------



## NITRO1250

Yes I did. The colors and settings like that will look teriable when you first plug it in. I am going to save you a day or 2 of tinkering with the colors by giving you what I used. You can use this as a ballpark to save you this time.


----------



## Rayzer76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *victord66* 
Thanks again Nitro, but I think we've determined that these HDTV's only give 120hz when using the TV tuner, not when using the hdmi input from a pc, so this is my concern. I'll only be using it as a pc monitor. Most experts agree that 120hz is the 'magic' number for watching films since they're produced with 24fps rate which is a multiple of 120. So unless someone can show me an HDTV hooked up to my pc with incredible performance then I'm back to square one - either looking for a dedicated 32" 120 hz monitor or waiting till the HDTV's have better pc support.

Just had a thought. I have a Curcuit City right below me in the concourse. Maybe I should drag my pc down and ask it they'll hook it up to one of there HDTV's ???

That 120 i believe should apply to your pc too. Your pc to tv via hdmi will send a better signal than your cable company, no doubt about that. But if you read, the 120's use basically a "fake" frame in between the actual frames to create the 120 fps effect.


----------



## NITRO1250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayzer76* 
That 120 i believe should apply to your pc too. Your pc to tv via hdmi will send a better signal than your cable company, no doubt about that. But if you read, the 120's use basically a "fake" frame in between the actual frames to create the 120 fps effect.

Right, that is why i said it isn't a "true" 120hz, but more of a smoothing effect to smooth out the video. And it is really good! You'd have to see it to believe it!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *victord66*


I currently have a Samsung 24â€ 244T monitor which has a 60hz. Refresh rate and response of 8ms. I would like to upgrade to a 32â€ monitor since I watch a lot of films that are stored on my pc. The video reproduction on this monitor is not the best (some action sequences are rather â€˜jitteryâ€™). I suppose this is due to the poor response time. I have been told I can use an HDTV as a pc monitor. My video card (SAPPHIRE HD5870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Game Edition) has Dual DL-DVI-I+DP+HDMI, Triple Display Support. I would only consider upgrading if the HDTV will give me better video reproduction.

I am considering this Sony product:
http://www.sonystyle.ca/commerce/ser...n100472n100443

Does anyone here use an HDTV for this purpose and if so what are your recommendations?

Keep in mind that I have no interest in using it as a TV.

Thanks.


Samsung all the way bud. I use my 46" Samsung for watching movies and tv shows and I love it. Make sure you either get the top model or the one down for the best color and brightness. The lower ones have decent colors but if you want that super rich color, you gotta pay









Honestly, I like Sony TV's but for what you get vs the price you pay, you would do better with a Samsung.


----------



## Rayzer76

I have seen those 120's in stores playing movies. It is sweet and almost creepy in a way, lol. The way you see people moving across the backgrounds or across a room..... Dare i say, CRYSIS ANYONE? lol..... I know he's not a gamer, yet, but we'll get him....


----------



## NITRO1250

TBH, Crysis rocks in 120hz on a 32-in HDTV!


----------



## Rayzer76

LOl, how could you not try it, right?


----------



## NITRO1250

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


LOl, how could you not try it, right?


Totally! LOL!

Just make sure on that 650 series TV that you do a firmware update when you get it. On the Crysis Wars map Battleground, the 120hz smoothing feature freaked out at all the foilage. With subsequent updates, it was fixed. So, when you get it, update ASAP unless it already is fully updated.


----------



## victord66

Here is some more detailed info on the subjects guys, which seems to imply I should be waiting a bit longer:

http://www.mmorpg.com/discussion2.cf...332853#3332853

http://hometheater.about.com/od/tele...evsrefresh.htm

Some of it is complicated, but most makes sense.


----------



## NITRO1250

Quote:



Originally Posted by *victord66*


Here is some more detailed info on the subjects guys, which seems to imply I should be waiting a bit longer:

http://www.mmorpg.com/discussion2.cf...332853#3332853

http://hometheater.about.com/od/tele...evsrefresh.htm

Some of it is complicated, but most makes sense.


The first link is pretty much wrong. The TV regardless renders 60hz, not 120hz. The TV it self in post processing will super impose the frames to "smooth" it out giving the appearance of 120hz.

As for the second one, I'm not entirely sure.

Plain and simple, I use an HDTV as a primary monitor, a few others on OCN do as well and love it.

You can choose to wait it out, or you can buy it. Better yet, if you have a friend that has an HDTV, ask him if you can bring your PC over and hook it up.


----------



## mrpep

I have an Olevia 32 lcd 1080i running on my rig and it looks really sweet for an olevia. I dont think you can go wrong on any lcd when gaming now if you want to watch blurays or hdtv then do your research cause the picture is different on most brands. Samsung is my favorite brand I have a 55'' lcd 120hz 1080p, 32'' lcd 60hz 720p, and a 56'' DLP 1080i 60hz. Samsung just does a really good job with picture quality.


----------

